
An Apple store employee ‘helped’ a customer by texting himself an intimate photo - zamfi
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/11/12/an-apple-store-employee-helped-customerby-texting-himself-private-photo-her-phone/
======
acqq
The personal data on the phone simply should not be accessible to the
repairmen or third parties. It should be possible to construct that.

~~~
KurtMueller
iOS has a diagnostic mode/tool

